# Adiviná donde está... (XIX)



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

respecto a que ? jaja
es al este de la ciudad vieja


----------



## SebaFun

Y no es centro, y esta fuera de boulevard... ahora me entro a costar jajaja.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

hacia el este desde bulevar. ahi tenes pa divertirte


----------



## pp schiaffino

Al norte de Avda Italia?


----------



## SebaFun

Yo digo sur de avenida Italia... rambla?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Comercio.


----------



## uruguay360

Guenassss ... En las inmediaciones del Crandon?


----------



## SebaFun

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> a ver como les va con esta


Traigoooo! el ministerio de defenza.... ya uruguay me dio ideas:lol:

Como anda uru?


----------



## uruguay360

Don Seba, que cuenta? yo decía el Palacio VIII de Octubre en esa calle esquina Estero Bellaco
Ando bien, por un rato en casa ...


----------



## SebaFun

Aca, aburrido por estos lares jajaja pero ta, nada grave tampoco jajaja.

Abrazo grande, veremos que dice milonga.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

uruguay360 said:


> Don Seba, que cuenta? yo decía el Palacio VIII de Octubre en esa calle esquina Estero Bellaco
> Ando bien, por un rato en casa ...


asi es , en Estero Bellaco esq 8 de octubre frente a la Iglesia Tierra Santa, siga uste


----------



## SebaFun

En un post lo liquido, eso es un master.


----------



## uruguay360

Estamos de suerte Don Gato ... ya subo...


----------



## pp schiaffino

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> asi es , en Estero Bellaco esq 8 de octubre frente a la Iglesia Tierra Santa, siga uste


Le iba a decir esa misma ubicación. Solo que me confundí con esa misma Iglesia... y usted ni siquiera me dió una pista. Si me hubiese respondido al norte de Avda Italia la sacaba al toque. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! :evil:

Aunque reconozco que para mi la calle se llamaba José Hernández o Belgrano. :bash:


----------



## uruguay360

Bué ... a ver ...


----------



## uruguay360

Y che ???? desaperecieron todos en un segundo !


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssssssssssssssssssss... este Boliche no lo conozco creo... es nuevo?? 

Que dice Troésma? Le cuento que hace dos dias termine de leer "La caverna de las ideas"... muy bueno, un ejercicio literario muy ingenioso, no tuve mal ojo al elegirlo, jeje...

Montevideo??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh, vió que estaba ingenioso? Y Tatita dijo algo de Maluco? Montevideo es correcto ...


----------



## Tatito

Dentro de los boulevares??

Muy ingenioso si, te tiene re perdido hasta el final, jeje.

Tatita no ha encarado con Maluco, pero yo lo arranqué inmediatamente a la Caverna y está interesante, las expediciones de los "descubridores" contada por uno de los bufones y nada menos que al Rey es una visión poco contada (aunque sea desde la ficción)... lo acabo de empezar pero tiene muy buena pinta.


.


----------



## SebaFun

uruguay360 said:


> Estamos de suerte Don Gato ... ya subo...


Te dije maestro a vos, porque debió tener tilde el liquidó.
Abrazo!

Ciudad vieja?


----------



## uruguay360

S+i, sí, entendí, mi natural modestia que me ha sido concedida por los dioses al considerarme un personaje sin par me impidió hacer comentario al respecto! 
No es Ciudad Vieja.


----------



## SebaFun

Faaaa, no te tenia con esa modestia uru:lol:

Bueno, centro?


----------



## uruguay360

Jejej... Centro es muy correcto ...


----------



## SebaFun

uruguay360 said:


> Bué ... a ver ...


Traigo, es el IAVA?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Perpendicular a 18?


----------



## pp schiaffino

Al Este de Avda Libertador, por la zona de las casas de repuestos...


----------



## pp schiaffino

SebaFun said:


> Traigo, es el IAVA?


Me parece que usted se confunde con el morisco de Emilio Frugoni.


----------



## SebaFun

Y todo puede ser... me confundo mucho:lol:


----------



## pp schiaffino

Y ahí los dejo. Se ponen medios raritos... hacen demasiada camaradería y encima moderan bobadas.

No vale la pena seguir intentandolo. Evidentemente no caigo simpático.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## uruguay360

Perpendicular a 18 es correcto, 
No es el IAVA
tampoco al en las cercanías de Libertador ...
ups... que pasó den Pp, porque se enojó? no entendí ...


----------



## SebaFun

pp schiaffino said:


> Y ahí los dejo. Se ponen medios raritos... hacen demasiada camaradería y encima moderan bobadas.
> 
> No vale la pena seguir intentandolo. Evidentemente no caigo simpático.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


No se enoje amigo! lo apreciamos por lo poco que conocemos! y ademas a mi me caes re simpático!

Gracias por la ayuda y no te vayas, no nos dejes!


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssss... volví, a ver que me leo todas las pistas y tiro fruta de nuevo...

Epa don PP, que pasó? Demasiada camaradería no, la justa y necesaria nomás, sino el juego se vuelve mecánico...


.


----------



## uruguay360

pp schiaffino said:


> hacen demasiada camaradería y encima moderan bobadas.


 Es que somos medio bobos nomás,  pero no se enoje y quedesé! le prometo que no le digo más nada a nadie, ni lo saludo, mire ... sólo sí y no ...  no se enoje don Pp!


----------



## uruguay360

guenos días ...


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas uru! como anda?

Calle magallanes?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Don Gato, es Centro ...


----------



## SebaFun

Rio Negro?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenassssssss... Don Troesma, ¿es una Iglesia?


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas pablito! mepa que ya la tenes!


----------



## uruguay360

No es Río Negro, no es iglesia... no lejos de RN ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Podrá haber una ampliación, Troesma?


----------



## SebaFun

Lo que vemos es una chimenea? o es un volumen simplemente?


----------



## uruguay360

Ya subo ... a ver si ayuda, no es una chimenea Don Gato ...


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos con una ampliación...


----------



## SebaFun

Rio Branco?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah, sino me equivoco es en Andes entre 18 de Julio y Colonia.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Estas palomadas del troesma....


----------



## uruguay360

Que le voy a hacer don Super, es lo que tenía!! jeje . ... es correcto Pablito, Andes entre 18 y Colonia ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Wenassssss! Vengo a revisar las instalaciones, quiero q no haya vidrios ni botellas rotas...he visto que algun mamado se fue de boca, volvamos al orden :lol:
...Y asi se despiden quienes han pasado sin pena ni gloria...

Pablito, ya estamos a la espera suya...salen unos matienzos?


----------



## uruguay360

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> ...Y asi se despiden quienes han pasado sin pena ni gloria...


Usté lo ha dicho.
No van a salir !!!! capaz que no !! (y se lo digo yo que no soy arquitecto...)


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, le toca a pablito!
esperemos a ver que se trae...

Muy buena esa don uru! ni idea de lo que podía ser, de hecho siempre pasa desapercibido ese edificio porque nunca repare en el.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, me alegro le gustara, la verdad es que me había pasado desapercibido por mucho tiempo y después lo ves y es bastante grande... veamos que tiene don Pablito, aunque hoy es viernes y ya saben donde podrán encontrarme a partir de un rato, así que no les extrañe mi silencio ...


----------



## varo...78

Buenas muchachada, como andan? Yo medio revoloteadooo con esto de los 121 años


----------



## uruguay360

Tatalmente de acuerdo Don Varo!!! vamo el manya cheee !!!


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ...


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas uru!!! como anda?

Le toca a el mister pablito, pero muzzarella por estos lares...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenas.....no hemos tomado un descanso?

hemos caido en un bache...pero vamo arriba!!! 









Pablito, esperando su turno.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diassssssss...

Cachete, lo sacamos con este??








​

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y dale Tatito....

hay que evitar que la caida sea mas grave!!!











y don Vito Pablito?


----------



## SebaFun

Sin consigna nueva desbarrancamos obviamente... pero bueno, seguimos vivos!


----------



## uruguay360

jejjee, me había perdido toda la serie... veamos que tenenmos para agregar... che nadie tiene nada???? Tatito?


----------



## Pablito28

Perdón la demora, parroquianos...


----------



## SebaFun

Centro calle rio branco?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No, Seba.


----------



## SebaFun

Centro tampoco?

tiro cordon...


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota... hay ubnos iguales en General Flores, pero pa mi que éstos no son... Son?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No Troesma, son otros.

No es tampoco Centro o Cordón, Seba.


----------



## SebaFun

Vamos para el lado del prado?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Por 8 de Octubre.


----------



## uruguay360

POr Ocho de Octubre, en las cercanías de la Universidad Católica?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... ninguno de todos los lugares que dijeron...


----------



## uruguay360

Guenas Pablito, dentro de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo anda Troesma?

Dentro de los bvares es correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

Sur de 18?
todo bien, con albañiles ...


----------



## Pablito28

Pah... lo compadezco...

No es por el S de 18.


----------



## uruguay360

Centro cIUDAD vIEJA? que será de la vida del embajador plenipotenciario de la CV , no ?


----------



## Pablito28

Mismo, que será de Emilio. Hace poco anduvo por el hilo de la restauración del Hotel Carrasco.

Tampoco es Ciudad Vieja o Centro, Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

Aguada Don Pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

Tampoco Don Troesma...


----------



## SebaFun

Cordon ya lo dije?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

esperamos por seba enonces...no de no publico no le decia por el italiano...ojala fuese publico.


----------



## uruguay360

Anda bien maestro? cómo lo han tratados los temporales por ahí?


----------



## SebaFun

Ya pongo algo muchachos, dejenme buscar!!! jajajajaja no me lo esperaba, pero...


GANE!!!:banana:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no ganaste seba...acertaste!
































reglas de boliche.....:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Yo gané, hay que saber perder... yo lo sé hacer en las quinientas cincuenta mil millones de veces que no gano en este juego:baeh3:

:lol: Ya ya pongo muchachos, no se pongan ansiosos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y winner? tamo esperando...


alguien quiere?


Chocolate Con Churros por L e n o r a, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Me matan las servilletas con el diseño de las eternas "hojas Tabaré" 


.


----------



## SebaFun




----------



## uruguay360

Montevideo ?


----------



## SebaFun

Correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

Algun shopping?


----------



## SebaFun

Incorrecto. No


----------



## Sebas-1992

¿Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## SebaFun

Si


----------



## varo...78

MTOP?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

casmu


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

AEBU ?


----------



## SebaFun

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> AEBU ?


CorrectooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUuuuuuuuuuu!!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770102&highlight=aebu+montevideo+gussy

Sigue usted don Milonga!kay: y no se vale el paso la posta a otro...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

perdon la tardanza, el trabajo y el bebe me tienen a mil
a ver que encuentro


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## uruguay360

Digamé... (che, los extraño...) como le decía digamé ... ahí trabajan con cartas?


----------



## Tatito

Usté también se extraña estimado... no se nos pierda!!!

Exactamente... son los que andan con más cartas abajo del brazo que ningún otro... 


.


----------



## SebaFun

Ahí no fué que usted tatito se sacó una foto con su familia? o sea, es el techo de algo verdad?


----------



## Tatito

No señor... yo soy de sacarme fotos en familia en techos o paredes con espejos o superficies reflejantes si... pero este no es el caso.

Es un techo si... para el resto, siga las pistas anteriores, jeje.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Tatito said:


> Bueno a ver... donde se encuentra esto???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Traigo antes que se me enoje:lol:...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

vamos que el boliche puede!!!

solo faltan que vuelvan un par de mamertines clientes y estamos!!!

inmediaciones de plaza zabala? digamos, manzanas adyacentes.


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssss... no, no es por la Pllaza _Zabalza_ 


PD: Usté tampoco lee las pistas que se han venido dando? Yo creo que el pescado ya está todo vendido... 

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

calle misiones? correo?


----------



## Tatito

^^ Efectivamente estimado... es el detalle de la claraboya central en el hall del edificio de Correos en Misiones y Buenos Aires.


Siga usté... 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mire ud...nunca entré al correo.

a ver a ver....denme 5 minutejos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

creo que es un regalo...


----------



## Tatito

Yo a ese edificio entré una vez sola, de la cual es esa captura... 

Como no le vamos a dar 5 minutitos, si hay gente a la que le dimos un mes parece, porque no apareció mas... jejeje

Ya está picando el hambre... servimos la picada??









.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:drool:


no podes hacerme esto!!!! aca son las 1140 falta mucho para el horario de almuerzo!!!


pd: quien fue el desubicado que mando nueces y avellanas?:lol:


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol:

A mi me gustan y por eso las pedí en la picada... ta mal?? Me vas a decir que no comés el resto de las cosas por que tiene eso??? :lol::lol:

Sobre el acertijo... mmmm... no se ve mucho, Monte fideo??


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol:


montefideo, satamente...

si que se ve!!! escalera, arbolitos, etc etc...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hace calor don tato...

antes que caiga alguna ratita atraida por el olor, elija nomas que fui de compras.


Whole Foods' Beer Cooler por Todd Dwyer, en Flickr


y ya las puse a enfriar...


Mmm, beer... por Matthew Pennell, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Paaaaa... yo quiero ir de compras ahi también... jejeje... no te dije que colecciono botellitas de cerveza?? Que despelote... 

Ahora me sirvo unas 365435 de esas que puso a enfriar 


Dentro de los Boulevares??


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dele nomas...total aca tenemos pa un rato largo estando solos.


no pudo ser mas exacto!, dentro de los bulevares señor.

pd: no estamos grandes pa coleccionar botellitas? :lol:, como se nota que tiene una santa de mujer y que no se las tiro al tacho de basura en un descuido....:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Dejense de paqueterías y súmense al movimiento sebafun... pan, salame, queso, aceitunas, y unos buenos refuerzos pa comer!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

refuerzo de salame y queso es lo mas!!!!


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pd: no estamos grandes pa coleccionar botellitas? :lol:, como se nota que tiene una santa de mujer y que no se las tiro al tacho de basura en un descuido....:lol:


^^ :lol::lol:

Tamos grandes si pero bueno, mirá a los Rolling haciendose los pendejos rockeros a los 80 años, jejeje


.


----------



## SebaFun

Te gusta la mortadela Cacho? está buena también verda'?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me gustan todos los fiambres, excepto el queso de cerdo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nadie arriesga nada gente?


----------



## SebaFun

Ciudad vieja?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no no...


----------



## SebaFun

Dentro de los boulevares me tiro con parque rodó?


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


>


Traigoooooooo...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bien metida!!! exacto!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno gentee y?

me tengo que ir


es en parque rodo, observen la foto...que es esa construccion que se ve entre arboles y que no se ve por debajo?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Es entre las canchas de tenis y las de bochas?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

te referis a la plaza de deportes?

mmmm no....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## Tatito

^^ :nuts:

Dejá la bebida Cacho... jeje

En las inmediaciones de Gonzalo Ramirez?


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es por ahi.


----------



## SebaFun

No es la facultad de ingenieria?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es la facultad de ingenieria....precisamente.


----------



## El_hereje

Farq.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## El_hereje

Suban nomás muchachos, no estoy en mi casa así que carezco de material gráfico.


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Tatito

Buenasssssssssssssss... 

1° Preciosa foto Pablín, y muy buen descubrimiento, está impecable a pesar del tiempo que tiene, suerte que los agujeros para pasar el cable no le dieron en medio de una letra. 

2° Que bueno ver tanta gente acá adentro!!! Es la tarde de los descuentos?? :lol::lol:

3° Troésmaaaaaaaaaaaa, una temporada de mucho juego?? Excelente! (dijera Sr. Burns, jeje)


.


----------



## uruguay360

Cierto...un hallazgo, que cada vez es más díficil de ubicar, no? y como dice usté, que buen estado de conservación ! ssisi, verano con todo che!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> Buenasssssssssssssss...
> 
> 
> 2° Que bueno ver tanta gente acá adentro!!! Es la tarde de los descuentos?? :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


paso lo siguiente, resulta que el domingo con las bombas por los festejos de un equipo de futbol, los roedores que habia en el boliche se asustaron y se fueron....por lo tanto hemos hecho posesion nuevamente y recuperado el boliche, que dicho sea de paso, ppschiaffino habia maldecido...pero bueno, el troesma conoce un pae umbanda y pudimos "limpiar" el ambiente con su ayuda y un poco de incienso y otros yuyos.


----------



## uruguay360

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
A las alimañas las limpiamos todas, pusimos unos maíces y una gallina en la puerta... y listo el pollo ... (sin alusione spersonales, por supuesto) 
Será que Pablínez se echó a sestear?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Don Tatiño?

La verdad que sí, pasé más de una vez por allí, un día no sé por qué giré la mirada y me pareció ver una linda tipografía, volví y me quedé maravillosamente sorprendido. Me mató el detalle del rulo en el mango del balde, tal cual se le hacían a los que se usaban para sacar agua de un pozo.

Tire una calle nomás Troesma, como pista le digo que anduvimos de safari por las inmediaciones.


----------



## uruguay360

quedamos en Prado o en Atahualpa Pablito?


----------



## uruguay360

Millán y ... Micenas? de puro pedigueño nomás... saldrá una ampliación, así don Pp la puede levantar ...

POST 6.000 !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Prado, casi en el límite con Atahualpa.


----------



## Pablito28

Opa, llegó a los 6000 post.

No es allí, es Joaquín Suárez esq. Juan C Blanco. Avanti que es su turno...


----------



## uruguay360

Voy enseguida, acicateado por su ejemplo de entereza moral !!!


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Lo espero aguantando el mostrador...


----------



## uruguay360

A ver que tal ...


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssssssssssssssss... 

Que pasó que le dejaron tirado el acertijo al Troésma?? Eso no se hace che!!! :lol:

Que linda foto... Virgen del Perpetuo Socorro, se trata de la entrada a una iglesia o colégio católico??


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenasssssssss

interior?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:yawn:


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Ta quieta la cosa con Pablito banneado... :rofl:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno...queremos por lo menos a pablito30... ese debe ser mas sabio. :lol:

esperemos se solucione pronto eso.


----------



## uruguay360

Acá estoy, perdonen, es que como no pasó nada me había olvidado.... iglesia es correcto .


----------



## uruguay360

En que anda Pablito?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

las fotos de bs as son de hace 1 hora Troesma...esta igual en estos momentos.


----------



## uruguay360

Ufff, tiene razón, que gil !


----------



## Pablito28

Güenas..., no es por ninguno de los barrios que han dicho, muchachos.


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> Dejo una más fácil que la tabla del uno...


Traigoooooooooo

1x1=3
1x2=7
1x3=44
...
...
...
...


:lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

1x3 no es 42 Tatito? 
no recuerdo si lo pregunté... al oeste de Propios?


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol:

Tiene razón, que SapaYo!! Y eso que la tabla del uno es fácil...

Paso de la Arena??


.


----------



## uruguay360

cuando dijo eso Pablito, sentí que era el más nabo del barrio (yo, claro) y que la sacaban enseguida ...


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... yo pensé lo mismo, dije: que nabo!!! (no usté ni Pablito, ojo)

:lol::lol:


.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Al W de Propios es correcto Troesma, no es Paso de la Arena Tatín.


Voy sirviendo las _birras_...











http://homem.net/2012/03/26/segunda-edicao-do-boteco-week-em-sao-paulo/


----------



## uruguay360

Prado o inmediaciones? sobre una avenida?


----------



## Tatito

Paseme una de esas que estoy con la garganta seca...

Cerro o La Teja?


.


----------



## Pablito28

Efectivamente sobre una avenida, pero la misma no atraviesa Cerro, La Teja o Prado.


----------



## uruguay360

Propiamente Propios?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Nop. Vaya más hacia el W.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es que era facil pablito? :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

yo pasé 39309549604994 veces por ahí, pero se ve que no me acuerdo !!! juuaaaa, Avda Millán?


----------



## Pablito28

Les digo que sí, que es fácil y seguro pasaron una infinidad de veces por allí...

No es por Millán, Troesma. Sin cruzar la bahía vaya más al W...


----------



## Tatito

Agraciada?? No me suena pero andá a saber...


.


----------



## uruguay360

voy a decir un lugar apropiado para este tipo de fábricas... la Rambla Baltasar Brum, suponiendo que sea una avenida ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

capurro ya me dijiste que no es, no?


----------



## SebaFun

Vino suelto ustedes nunca no? se hacen los finos...hno:




:rofl:


----------



## uruguay360

Su turno Tatito, bien gansada !!! digo bien ganada !!! :lol::lol:
Que será de la vida de Cachi?


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... bueno, alguna calle de Villa Muñoz...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Su turno Tatito, bien gansada !!! digo bien ganada !!! :lol::lol:


:lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhhhhhh, bueno, podriamos decir ... Constitución...


----------



## SebaFun

Yo no entro mas a este bar barato, me ignoran y no me dan el estrellato que merezco???


Adios adios, no tengo nada que declarar:tongue:


----------



## Pablito28

Nop, no es Constitución. Es Juan Carlos Patrón entre Inca y Democracia.

Avanti Troesma que es su turno...


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


> Nop, no es Constitución. Es Juan Carlos Patrón entre *Inca* y Democracia.


Confirmamos la tríbu de Itanú??


.


----------



## Pablito28

SebaFun said:


> Yo no entro mas a este bar barato, me ignoran y no me dan el estrellato que merezco???
> 
> 
> Adios adios, no tengo nada que declarar:tongue:



Pero Seba, no te pongas así, es que estábamos dejando todo pronto para que bajes de la limo... ahora sí....















http://es.123rf.com/photo_15533185_limo-blanco-y-alfombra-roja-en-la-noche.html







Tatito said:


> Confirmamos la tríbu de Itanú??
> 
> 
> .



Jejeje... no creo Tatín, Itanú significa corazón de piedra o algo similar en lengua charrúa.


----------



## uruguay360

Jejej, voy hasta 0cho de octubre a realizar las compras que me quedaron para atrás, si consigo volver , postearé ... ya pasaré por ahí, es rarísimo realmente, por favor, favorézcanos con ampliaciones de la casa!!


----------



## SebaFun

Pablito28 said:


> Pero Seba, no te pongas así, es que estábamos dejando todo pronto para que bajes de la limo... ahora sí....


Gracias pablito! Si no fuera por vos me voy de un portazo en la puerta, pero como hay tanto despliegue me quedo:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Feliz Navidad muchachos! pasamos juntos todo el año, de noche, mañan, de tarde, con calor, en los fríos de julio, con una diversión que no todos entienden y tirando buena onda a través de internet, así que ahora que ya casi liquidamos a este año, un brindis sería lo apropiado, la seguimos en un rato y después durante todo el 2013.


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

guenas troesma...vi que pregunto por mi...aca el 24 fue feriado, asi que por esas horas de la mañana estaba....durmiendo!!:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh, ya decía yo que era raro que usté no apareciera... pasó bien? se organizó algun saqueo en el barrio como pa entretenerse o quedó en su casa nomás? si quiere le voy arrimando un acertijo...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jejejje...pablito me dio la orden "manda unos muchachos a tal y tal lugar" yo lo unico que hice fue levantar el tubo.

dele nomas con el acertijo...

pd: todo mas que bien y como pasaste vos?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

Feliz Navidad para todos, muchachos, ¿cómo han pasado y sobre todo que les dejó Papá Noel?

Troesma, en un rato le dejo el resto de las fotos de la casa, obviamente no le hacen justicia, pero bueno, es lo que hay.

Si tiene acertijo tírelo nomás...


----------



## uruguay360

Pasé fenómeno, en casa, recibiendo a la familia, en esta oportunidad jugamos de locales, todo muy tranqui ... me dejaron dos regalitos, uno Papá Noel y otro el amigo invisible, un disco de Ry Cooder y uno del viejo y querido Níquel, y me espera el último de Galemire, según he sabido, para fin de año...jeje. Ustedes que recibieron de ese viejito ?


----------



## Pablito28

¡A la faluta! ¿Montevideo, Troesma?

A mí me dejó una remera y un libro, "Cincuenta sobras de Grey", una novela que según me dijeron está muy buena, después le cuento.


----------



## uruguay360

pefeto! Montevideo es correcto


----------



## Pablito28

¿Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## uruguay360

CV es correcto ... tambien ...


----------



## Pablito28

Traigoooo...



uruguay360 said:


> Pasé fenómeno, en casa, recibiendo a la familia, en esta oportunidad jugamos de locales, todo muy tranqui ... me dejaron dos regalitos, uno Papá Noel y otro el amigo invisible, un disco de Ry Cooder y uno del viejo y querido Níquel, y me espera el último de Galemire, según he sabido, para fin de año...jeje. Ustedes que recibieron de ese viejito ?


¿Es algún edificio colonial?


----------



## uruguay360

Nop ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Museo?


----------



## uruguay360

nop ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nikon l810









llego papa noel...

ahora debo aprender a usarla:lol:


pd: inmediaciones de la rambla?


----------



## uruguay360

petacular Cacho, felicitaciones!, que lindo regalo !!! cerca de la rambla ... hmmm, no mucho ... ni muy lejos, claro ...


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass...

Pah, tremenda cámara Cachote, felicitaciones kay:

¿Calle paralela o perpendicular a 25 de Mayo, Troesma?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias muchachos...

manzanas adyacentes de plaza zabala?


----------



## varo...78

Felicitaciones Cacho x el regalo! Tanto curro con los Banderazos dieron frutos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajja

viste varo!!! ya vamos a armar el cronograma del banderazo 2013, deberan salir remeras con foto del estadio y frases en contra del cuadro rival, etc :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Hola a tuitos ! paralela a 25, no son las inmediaciones de las plaza Zavala ... ya traigo ampliacion


----------



## Pablito28

¿Banco?


----------



## uruguay360

nop ...


----------



## uruguay360

fue sede de una de las librerías emblemáticas de la CV, supe comprar varios libros allí...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cerrito?


----------



## uruguay360

correto... bué.., sacó el facón ...


----------



## Pablito28

Jejejeje... aún no Troesma, ¿será esquina Misiones?


----------



## uruguay360

Sí señor ... esquina Misiones, el Club Católico ... donde tuvo asiento la librería Oriente Occidente... su turno maestro ... esperamos la ampliación prometida...jeje


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

guenas... como anda montevideo troesma? fresquito?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

Acá dejo las ampliaciones prometidas...





























Como muchos edificios de la ciudad, en estado calamitoso.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Cachi, fresco pero entibiando ... mepa que para el 31 estamos arriba de vuelta... por ahí, cómo vamos? 
Cambiando el ángulo de la información ...tiene algo maestro? algun acertijo, digo ...

Que singulares los bajorrelieves o altorrelieves!!, lo que sean ...


----------



## Pablito28

Pah, me agarró sin acertijo disponible Troesma, pero tengo un par en vista.


----------



## uruguay360

Y bueno, me fijo a que pudiera salir ... Cachi? usté se juega con algo ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es viernes troesma...las mias siempre son dificiles (¿?)...asi que no los voy a clavar hasta el lunes

:lol:


a proposito...buen finde muchachos!!!


----------



## uruguay360

hoy no podemos dejar de reuniurnos en el boliche a tomar la última del año !!!


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssssssssssssssssssss, traje a unos amigos mexicanos para que nos animen el Boliche, que dicen???









Y trajeron esto...

















​


.


----------



## uruguay360

A la miércoles, que bien andan estos muchachos ! vamos con la pelotita ésa primero y vamos a darle a esa picadita... y traigo pa´picotiar ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino? Feliz año nuevo para todos 

Me quedan dudas sobre si esta muchachas de trenzas no nos ha visitado ya...


----------



## uruguay360

muy buena, yo no la recuerdo ... así que vamos con ella ... Dentro de los bvrds?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo anda Troesma, cómo ha pasado?

Dentro de los bvares es correcto, le paso un mate...


----------



## uruguay360

uhhh, gracias, muy bienvenido a esta hora... sur de 18?


----------



## Pablito28

Tiemblo... sur de 18 es súper correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

noono, no tiemble que hasta acá llega mi inspiración ... al este de ejido?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... al este del Ejido es correcto también, Troesma.

¿Qué será de la vida de Don Cachete?


----------



## uruguay360

Don Cachete... estaba pensando en él y en Don Tattone ... Parque Rodó? sobre avenida?


----------



## Pablito28

Hmm... me pa que se fueron de parranda juntos el 31 y aún siguen, en fin, ya llegarán con la resaca a cuestas...

No es en Parque Rodó y tampoco sobre avenida...


----------



## uruguay360

Que gente ésta Pablito, si no estuviéramos nosotros para sostener el mostrador no sé que sería de este boliche ... dicho sea de paso, cuánto hace que abrió el primer boliche? se acuerda? le voy a buscar la fecha ...


----------



## uruguay360

barrio costero?


----------



## Pablito28

Me acuerdo sí Troesma, miré, acá mi primer intervención:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120361&page=16


Y la edición VI fue mi primer boliche:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1193057


No es barrio costero, Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

Uhhhhhhhhh, que bueno, 20 de junio de 2010 ! me hizo acordar clarito de ese momento... cayó como peludo de regalo...! yo digo que usté lo abrió en esa fecha, fue invención suya en ese momento. digamos que barrio Cordón, tonces?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenassssssssssssssssssss!!!

muy feliz 2013 muchachos!!!! no se me pongan nostálgicos,

les traigo un poco de vitel tone que me quedo de las fiestas...realmente me quedo espectacular, si quieren luego le paso la receta.


----------



## uruguay360

con alcaparras don Cachirulo? que rico es! feliz 2013 para usté tambien!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si si...con alcaparras troesma!!!


y aca les dejo mi primera intervencion en el boliche...1/12/2010, como siempre tan desubicado yo, y luego siendo tan papelonero con los acertijos :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68140135&postcount=198


----------



## Pablito28

^

No se preocupe Don Cachete, que todos hicimos y hacemos papelones por acá.

A la pelota, pero que maravilla el _vitel tone_, me voy a servir 15 o 20 rodajas y todas las alcaparras antes que venga el Troesma...

Cordón es correcto, Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

y con esta intervención arrancó usté?? la miércoles, si no fuera por el vitel toné lo rajábamos ...:lol::lol:

Cordón sur ... veamos... paralela a 18 ?


----------



## Tatito

Nas nochessssssssssss... veo que se me han puesto nostálgicos con esto del año nuevo, jeje... recordando viejos pero buenos tiempos?? 

Yo hice el ejercicio de "irme a buscar" y me encontré por allá por junio de 2009 en el primer adiviná de todos (que obviamente no era Boliche, jeje) cayendo con este acertijo en paracaídas sin siquiera decir buenos días, jejeje. Hacía un par de meses que era usuario del foro.

Como andan?? Feliz Año para todos... con que brindamos hoy?? 


.


----------



## uruguay360

jeje ... estamos pal recuerdo, voy a buscar la mia ...


----------



## Tatito

Las suyas dos páginas después que yo, jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

satamente Tatito! justo estaba por subir el anlace, sí , al ratito que apareció usté, caí yo...


----------



## Tatito

Le tiro más datos para el recuerdo como a usted le gusta?

Mire... info recopilada hace tiempo...



> Te tiro algunos de los datos que fuí sacando:
> 
> *Parlanchin el creador del *primer Adivina*, el padre de la idea.
> 
> *La primera vez que se habló de comida (sin imágenes fué en el *Adivina II*, y aunque salió sin querer, nos valió para que se arrimara un montón de gente motivada por los aromas a pizzas, lemeyunes y fugazzetas que salían del horno...
> 
> *La primera vez que se usó la palabra "boliche" fué el Troésma en la apertura del *Adivina III*, que abrí yo, ahi ya se hablaba de picar alguna cosita y de arrimar sillas y mesas para jugar.
> 
> *Siguiendo esa linea, el que le dió status de boliche realmente fué Pablito, que ni bien entró, acertó, se arrimó a la barra y pidió algo... jejeje
> 
> *La primer foto de la concurrencia del Boliche
> 
> 
> Después les sigo pasando info...
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Tatito

Y mis pesquisas siguieron un poco mas:



> Bueno... seguimos con datos como los que pedía el Troésma hoy.
> 
> Los primeros que metimos imágenes de cosas a ingerir (no cosas a adivinar) fuimos quién les habla y Emilio con desayunos y Pablito con una cena descomunal...
> 
> Todo esto en el Adivina III, por lo que podemos afirmar que la leyenda del boliche se gestó en el Adivina II y se materializó en el Adivina III (...)



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:applause:


impecable recopilacion tatito...

la primera foto de la concurrencia del boliche es genial!!! habria que hacer un compilado :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que les parece muchachos si "le entramo" a un jamoncito?


----------



## uruguay360

Jejje, que buena recoplicación Tatito, gracias! jeje, cómo pasa el tiempo ... y cómo fuimos haciendo el boliche entre todos! pidalé al veterano que baje una patita de ésas ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uruguay360 said:


> pidalé al veterano que baje una patita de ésas ...



no se si Donmundini anda en la vuelta



:lol:


----------



## Tatito

Gracias muchachos, me alegro que les haya gustado el capítulo de "Boliches en el Recuerdo", jeje



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no se si Donmundini anda en la vuelta


^^ :lol::lol::lol:

Creo que se te va a ofender :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Tatito

Pablito28 said:


>


Trayendo a la muchacha de las trenzas... que no es lo mismo que "trayendo de las trenzas a la muchacha", jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

noooooonoooo, no es lo mismo ... quedamos cordón Norte y estamos a la espera si es paralela a 18, no?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

asi es troesma..esperando por pablito.


----------



## uruguay360

jejej, de la primer foto me acuerdo clarito... calor por ahí don Cachi? cuando se va le licencia? no vendrá pa los pagos, no?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> jejej, de la primer foto me acuerdo clarito...


Cuál primer foto, Troésma?


.


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss...

Es Cordón sur y paralela a 18 de Julio...


----------



## uruguay360

la del boliche Tatito... me acuerdo de ella como que fuera hoy que la subiste.
Colonia y Beisso?


----------



## Pablito28

No, Troesma. Al S de 18, frete a un importante sanatorio.


----------



## uruguay360

uh, tiene razón ... cerca de bulevar Artigas don Pablito ... vamos despacio ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass...

Nop Troesma, más hacia el Centro.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

por constituyente??


----------



## Pablito28

Nop Cachote...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hacia el oeste de dicha avenida?


----------



## Pablito28

Nop cachote, al S de dicha avenida.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

se igual, queda descartado entonces el triangulo 18-bulevar-constituyente


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

minas?


----------



## Pablito28

Paralela a Constituyente, Cacho. Calle con nombre de Departamento.


----------



## uruguay360

frente al Círculo Católico, Soriano?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno...ya que canelones cruza constituyente...

tiene que ser maldonado o durazno....pero me mataste con lo de los sanatorios

pues no recuerdo o me viene a la cabeza alguno.


----------



## Pablito28

Soriano es más que correcto Troesma y frente al Círculo católico lo es aún más.

Avanti que es su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
cacho: usté no viene en ningun momento de este tórrido verano?
nono, miren que estoy estudiando algunos temas graves ... 

fijenséeee, fijenseee !!!






el que sepa que le ponga el codigo para verlo por favor


----------



## uruguay360

Y ese .... maestrooo!







.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mmmm todavia no se si voy a estar por alla....o precisamente cuando...pero mire que La Union me queda de paso continuamente....y ya le voy avisando que sabiendo lo que ud tiene ahi en el fondo, y viendo lo que tiene en mente...creo que voy a hacer una escala.

:lol:


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> miren que estoy estudiando *algunos temas graves ...*


^

:lol::lol:

.


----------



## uruguay360

usted sabe que lo esperamos hace tiempo ... cuando cruce tiene una cita de honor ... por lo menos una, vredá don Tattone? norte de 18?


----------



## Tatito

verdá si señor, yo voy a tener que concurrir a esa cita si quiero ver al amigo Cacho, porque para él decirle Paso Molino, Belvedre, Sayago, Colón es como hablarle de pueblos perdidos en el medio del campo :lol::lol:

Norte de 18 es correcto.


.


----------



## uruguay360

y... no lo culpo ... :lol::lol::lol:

por supuesto es una reunión de todos !!! jejej

centro de salud?


----------



## uruguay360

privado o publico?


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... que amigo que tengo, me tira abajo a mis barrios del noroeste a la primera de cambio :bash::bash:




Centro de salud no, pero es público si...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

uruguay360 said:


> y... no lo culpo ... :lol::lol::lol:



:lol::lol::lol:

aparte eso del corredor y no se que mas me marea...

tarde o temprano va a salir , se agradece!!!

y logicamente de este lado tambien se los espera.


referido a la educacion tatex???


----------



## uruguay360

cordon norte , público, no salud ...
alguna ampliacion podrá ser Tatito?
paralela a 18?


----------



## Tatito

Referido a la educación podría ser correcto... así es Troésma, público, no sanitario, Cordón norte, paralela a 18 es correcto.


Tengo una ampliación pero estimo que devela demasiado, jeje...

Ahora la subo, esperen que llegó el camión con la bebida para esta noche.









.


----------



## uruguay360

en las inmediaciones de la caja de jubilaciones? alcanza eso, che? despues tenemos que salir tarde en la noche a comprar otro camión ...


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... si, creo que alcanza, este es el tercero que llega en la tarde, pasa que no había nadie y los tuve que descargar yo solo 

Inmediaciones, si... a unas ocho cuadras mas o menos... 

Le subo la apliación 









.


----------



## uruguay360

me excuso de seguir participando ...jejje


----------



## Tatito

No no... porque se excusa?? Si la sabe tire y listo, el cacho ya se fué y yo hago un impass entre Sayago y Belvedere para seguir con usté.


.


----------



## Tatito

No me haga poner la foto de la fachada completa, jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

bué ... tiene razón, el Catalina Parma de beisso, en Cerro largo y tristán Narvaja, mire que nos ha acompañado este edificio, eh ?


----------



## Tatito

Ahí va, usté lo ha dicho, hoy en día es un centro CAIF.












Porque dice que nos ha acompañado? Ya ha salido en el Adivina? Yo no lo recordaba... habré estado distraído, jeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

sí, varias veces, incluso le diría que usté mismo también lo subió ... jejej


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me van a emocionar muchachos!!!

hagan de cuenta que estuve presente en "ese vaso de caipirinha"...

ahi estaré entonces.


----------



## uruguay360

que hay de cierto que vendría en los próximos meses?


----------



## NicoBolso

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> me van a emocionar muchachos!!!
> 
> hagan de cuenta que estuve presente en "ese vaso de caipirinha"...
> 
> ahi estaré entonces.


En esos 60 vasos.
Uno para cada uno y 51 para...


----------



## uruguay360

deje, deje Don Nico, no hay ninguna necesidad de deschavar así a Don Pablito... vió que él tiene problemas con la bebida....


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss


----------



## SebaFun

Buenas buenas, quien sirve el desayuno acá? Quiero dejar de delicadeces y pavadas, y sirvanme algo bien abundante que tengo hambre... un desayuno tipo estados unidos no me vendría mal:lol:


----------



## Tatito

Buenos días, Troésma, pase por acá a dar una vichadita, que estuvimos hablando de esto el otro día en su casa 


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenasssssssssssss

que lindo fresco!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

NicoBolso said:


> En esos 60 vasos.
> Uno para cada uno y 51 para...


pahhh

consulta al margen...yo siempre compro la velho Barreiro...hay alguna otra mejor y a precio similar?


----------



## NicoBolso

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pahhh
> 
> consulta al margen...yo siempre compro la velho Barreiro...hay alguna otra mejor y a precio similar?


No que yo conozca. Velho Barreiro es bastante buena y es la más usada.


----------



## SebaFun

Hola de nuevo! ahora quiero comer bizcochos:rofl:


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?



uruguay360 said:


> Pilcomayo quizás?


Otro río, Troesma, calle paralela...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas pablito!!!!

buenas gente!!!

orinoco?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo anda don Cachote?

Calle Orinoco es más que correcto, avanti que es su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

no se anima con alguna ampliación Pablito?cuando pueda...


----------



## NicoBolso

SebaFun said:


> Hola de nuevo! ahora quiero comer bizcochos:rofl:


Estoy aprendiendo a hacerlos. Por ahora es un work in progress.


----------



## uruguay360

no me diga..!! ya sabe donde hay horno ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Troesma espero que pablito no le haya ido con la idea de la pasta base...su horno es tentador y ud sabe como es este muchacho con ciertos negocios. Chequeo bien su biblioteca por si le faltaba algo?

:lol:

Pd. Ampliacion! MaÑana subo


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

NicoBolso said:


> Estoy aprendiendo a hacerlos. Por ahora es un work in progress.


Le vas a preparar cuernitos? Cañoncitos? O margaritas?


----------



## SebaFun

NicoBolso said:


> Estoy aprendiendo a hacerlos. Por ahora es un work in progress.


Buenisimo! Bizcochos para todo el foro!:banana:

De premio para el que adivine marcha una bolsa de bizcochos con la marca NicoNotienecuadro para no herir suceptibilidades:lol:

PD: Yo quiero ser el primero en probarlos!kay:


CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Le vas a preparar cuernitos? Cañoncitos? O margaritas?


mmmmmmmm sebaliciusssss!:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

donde anda la gente che?


a ver aveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!


Picada por leedstolaosandbeyond, en Flickr


----------



## Sebas-1992

Que hijo de put·"%" ...




Ahora no entro nunca más a este hilo. Yo con ganas de jugar y todo :rofl:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol:

aca se lo pasa bien sebas (y no se tutea) sirvase tranquilo ante que caiga la manada.

...tiene algun acertijo a mano? le cedo mi turno.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

tarde ...


----------



## NicoBolso

Avenida del Libertador?


----------



## Tatito

Fuera de Montevideo??


.


----------



## Sebas-1992

¿Rocha?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

No, no y no.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Al sur de 18.


----------



## Sebas-1992

San X de Apóstoles.

Por el Buceo.


----------



## Pixbo

Adivina donde está!

Y de donde estaba tomada la foto. Favor de notar el mar entre los dos edificios.


----------



## SebaFun

Tomada desde el buceo o punta carretas? Y lo que se ve es punta gorda y carrasco atrás... y bien atrás el cerro cercano a piriápolis, no?


----------



## uruguay360

Don Pixbo, bienvenido usted y su acertijo! de todas formas para conservar el orden deberíamos seguir con el que ha propuesto Don Cacho y luego continuar con el suyo, le parece?  (ya tengo alguna idea al respecto...)

Don Cachirulo, me re suena la iglesia pero no acierto a reconocerla ... espero su respuesta de si es al sur de 18.... y agrego , fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

sebas-1992 said:


> San X de Apóstoles.
> 
> Por el Buceo.


Asi es don Sebas, Parroquia San Pedro Apòstol...podrias darnos las coordenadas?


----------



## Tatito

Edit. No había visto la respuesta de Cacho.


.


----------



## Sebas-1992

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Asi es don Sebas, Parroquia San Pedro Apòstol...podrias darnos las coordenadas?


Cómo no don Cacho.

La susodicha se encuentra en José Leguizamon a la altura 3684, esquina Anzani.


Y bueno estimados, les invito a continuar con el desafío del nuevo Pixbo, ya que el tiempo me corre rápido hoy.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

suena imposible decir que la foto se tomo desde isla de las gaviotas?


----------



## Pixbo

¿Qué montaña es y cuál iglesia tiene dos cúpulas así?


----------



## Tatito

No es una montaña, son los cerros de Maldonado en las inmediaciones de Piriápolis.

Las cúpulas no son de una iglesia, son las cúpulas del Hotel (Sofitel) Carrasco.

Saludos y bienvenido.


PD: Que siga el que tenga un acertijo nomás kay:



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

lo que no distingo es el edificio grande en el centro, sobre la calle Brenda...por lo menos no lo recuerdo tan grande.


----------



## Pixbo

Tatito: correcto es! =)

La foto está tomada desde una terraza en Buceo (Nicolás Piaggio y Rambla).

Y el cerro el el Cerro de las Ánimas.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que siga sebafun (para diferenciar de seba) que fue quien acerto claramente de entrada.


----------



## Tatito

Llegaron las _botijas_ que pidió el Troésma para animar el boliche de noche, Cacho, ¿te animás a enseñarles los camerinos ahí atrás? 


Spanish Flag Bowl 2010 by Catalina Gracia Saavedra, on Flickr


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jejejejeje

:devil::devil::devil::devil:

cómo no!

pd: lo que si la del medio no podra ser esta vez, por que no entramos todos.


----------



## uruguay360

Para mí es sacado desde el Yatch Club o al gun edificio por ahí ...


----------



## Tatito

Dice el amigo Pixbo que de una terraza en Piaggio y la Rambla.


.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Quién adivinó? ¿Quién va?

Yo tengo una duda legítima que voy a evacuar en el boliche así que apuren. Podría haber alguna vacante en Secretaría de Moderación para quien me ceda el puesto.


----------



## Tatito

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Quién adivinó? ¿Quién va?


Mmmm... iba Cacho, la adivinó Sebas 1992, cayó Pixbo con una foto, acertó Sebafun, pero en el momento hay un vacío importante de iniciativa de largar el siguiente acertijo 



NicoBolso said:


> Yo tengo una duda legítima que voy a evacuar en el boliche así que apuren. Podría haber alguna vacante en Secretaría de Moderación para quien me ceda el puesto.


Vas a largar la Moderación para servir bebidas en el Boliche?? no entendi :nuts:

:lol::lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

Entonces se va a beber con Moderación ... channnnnnnnnn !!!!

perdonen, la vi venir a media altura y le prendí ....
voy a buscar algo ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

Don Troesma, déjeme buscar la SD y le mando una ampliación del edificio de Malvín, está frente al Newton Laconich que le comentaba la otra vez.

Respecto a este muchacho el otro día encontré otra obra de él: http://inventariociudadvieja.montevideo.gub.uy/padrones/4587


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Pablito, sisis, éste lo tengo bien documentado, estaba en un estado un poco decaído, pero creo que le dieron un lavado de cara, linda herrería tiene , ya busco para un acertijo, vayan pidiendo alguna cosita que les sirvo ...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Más caipirinhas tal vez?


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, apurensé antes que se se rajen los ciervos ....


----------



## uruguay360

Paaaa Nico, usté dice que compre de esos vasos?


----------



## NicoBolso

uruguay360 said:


> Paaaa Nico, usté dice que compre de esos vasos?


Sin dudas. Los vasos on the rocks son la segunda cristalería obligada de cualquier buen anfitrión luego de los highball (tubo).

Barrio Jardín (Parque Batlle/Pocitos)


----------



## uruguay360

salgo corriendo a la cristalería!!! cuando vuelva los verá! 
No es Barrio Jardín... pero tiene toda la pinta, es verdad.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Cordón? Hay algún edificio así cerca del anexo de Derecho.


----------



## uruguay360

No es Cordón...


----------



## uruguay360

Y che ?


----------



## SebaFun

Centro sur?


----------



## Pablito28

Lo dudo pero, ¿8 de Octubre?

Impresionante, bue, en realidad Don Tatone se lo merece, hay que salir a estrenarla eso sí. ¿Cuándo le mandan la suya?


----------



## uruguay360

No es 8 de Octubre ... la mía supuestamente está pronta en esta semana ... ver para creer dijo el sabio escéptico ...


----------



## uruguay360

Acá va una ampliación, que no ganará ningun concurso pero ... es la que hay !!!:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Buenazo Troesma, habrá que ir eligiendo boliche para tomar esas _blacks_ bajo la escusa del safari pensando el itinerario del safari.

Hmm... N o S de avenida Italia.


----------



## uruguay360

usted lo ha dicho, lo importante es  mandarse unas chelas y morfarse unas buenas muzzas a lo bicho la documentación del patrimonio arquitectónico de la ciudad ... norte...
Cómo hace el rayadito en el texto?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah sí sí... si sabremos nosotros de eso, ¿vichó la reforma de Assimakos?: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585102&highlight=ellauri

Acá está lo de la ex sede de Mosad: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519537&highlight=ellauri

El tachado se hace poniendo el texto que quiere que aparezca así, entre las etiquetas [S]...[/S]

Ejemplo: [S]No tachar[/S] = No tachar



¿Calle perpendicular a avenida Italia?


----------



## uruguay360

Muchas gracias por todos los datos, Assimakos ya lo había visto, selente lo del Mossad, vamos a verla por fin ! perpendicular, sí !


----------



## Pablito28

¿Solano López?


----------



## uruguay360

No no , venga hacia el centro ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Garibaldi?


----------



## uruguay360

Correctooooo!!! entre Humaitá e Ibiripatá ! su turno. ... no me diga que ya tiene aquella tipografía ...ejeje


----------



## Pablito28

Pero, su pedido es una orden Troesma, no es todo lo espectacular que me había parecido pero algo es algo...




Francisco de Vuono por pablitoclavóunclavito, en Flickr​


----------



## uruguay360

Paaa, no sea malo, está muy bien igual, en cualquier momento sale investido como el Marqués de Carteles ... fuera de los bulevares?


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Paaa, no sea malo, está muy bien igual, en *cualquier momento sale investido como el Marqués de Carteles* ... fuera de los bulevares?


Jajajaja... me hizo matar de la risa jajajaja...

Dentro de los bvares, Troesma...


----------



## uruguay360

Sur de 18?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

La escuadra no es masónica.

Tiro Parque Rodó.


----------



## uruguay360

Que tal Super? Aguada?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?

Sur de 18 es correcto Troesma, no es Parque Rodó pero anda cerca.


----------



## uruguay360

desde el horno le pregunto ... Palermo?


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, ¿qué tenemos hoy, Troesma?

Palermo es correctísimo.


----------



## uruguay360

cuatro pizzetas clásicas, bondiola, champignones y dos Margheritas, sorteadas con todo éxito (creo...) paralela a 18 Pablín ?


----------



## Pablito28

Pero, doy por descontado que lo sorteó con éxito, Troesma.

Paralela a 18 es correctísimo también.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no es ahi en Isla de FLores y Ejido ?


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, es Isla de Flores pero la esquina es Jackson, pero por aproximación queda por buena kay: 

Avanti Milonguero que es tu turno.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO




----------



## Fernando A

Estacion Central ???


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no estimado


----------



## Fernando A

Cafe Chana ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

dio en el centro ! siga usté


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

volvere y sere millones

:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Nunca me juiii...:lol:

y el acertijo ???


----------



## Pablito28

^

¿Es en Montevideo, Nando?


----------



## Fernando A

No Pablin


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

madonado?


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... ¿cómo anda Don Cachote, anda por el pago o ya cruzó el charco? 

Don Nandini, ¿será por Lavalleja?


----------



## Fernando A

Buenasss

Lavalleja es correcto Pablin


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, ¿será la residencia de Batlle?


----------



## Fernando A

Uste' lo ha dicho Pablin

El Castillo de Batlle

siga uste'


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que nabo...lo sabia y no me di cuenta.

hasta yo mismo hice un hilo


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Pablito28 said:


> Güenass... ¿cómo anda Don Cachote, anda por el pago o ya cruzó el charco?
> 
> Don Nandini, ¿será por Lavalleja?



todo biuen por suerte don pablito

no fui por los pagos montevideanos por un tema de tiempos...pero si cruce el charco ya que tuve que hacer tramites y de paso me tome un dia en colonia


----------



## SebaFun

Lo importante es dar una idea de lo que se habla, tampoco mostrar a uruguay como postal es bueno, a veces se pueden decepcionar, o por el contrario, admirar mas la naturaleza.


----------



## uruguay360

Don Fernando, aunque usté nunca se haya ido dejemé darle una gran saludo que hace tiempo no nos cruzamos por el rrioba ... buscaré alguna cosita...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

aguardamos troesma....a ver con que se nos trae.


----------



## SebaFun

Que fernando? se nos fuè don Fernando A???hno:




:rofl:


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Don Fernando, aunque usté nunca se haya ido dejemé darle una gran saludo que hace tiempo no nos cruzamos por el rrioba ... buscaré alguna cosita...


Que tal Troesma ?


Es que uno se tiene que hacer el interesante de vez en cuando....:lol:

...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que pasa con este boliche?

Alguna copita muchachos?


----------



## Tatito

Barranco... bar ranco... :lol::lol:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Ahí me ensucio las manos, no me gusta la tosca suelta...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Con tosca picada es otro precio!


----------



## Fernando A

Que es la tosca ???


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> Que es la tosca ???


LAS TOSCAS malamente escribido.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

piedras...

como con la que costruyen rutas secundarias...tipo pedregullo.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

dosmundos said:


> LAS TOSCAS malamente escribido.


MALAMENT ESCRITO

catalanizado el hombre :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

buenoooo, buenoooo, salió el solllll !!!!! despierten vagooosss !!!! pablito, tatín, cachirulo, milonguete, fernandoooo, dosmundiniiiii !!!!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Cordón.


----------



## Pablito28

Güenass... pere que me quito las telarañas de los brazos y me acomodo los lentes... a verrr...

A la pelota, muy linda cúpula y bien camuflada, ¿Montevideo, Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Don Super ! cómo anda, Cordón es correcto .


----------



## Tatito

Peeeeero, apareció la gente!!! Donde estaban??

Yo pasé un par de veces por acá y solo me encontré a estos muchachos vaya a saber haciendo qué, les pregunté por los acertijos y me sacaron a las patadas hno:hno:









.


----------



## uruguay360

esos son unos malvivientes que nos habían copado el boliche... de noche entramos con Cachirulo y los corrimos a mangazo limpio ... vengan todos que el negocio quedó liberaqdo...! no nos moverán !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajaj asi es muchachos....ya sacamos todo ese malandraje okupa e invasor.

nuevamente hay boliche para todos!


----------



## dosmundos

Yo pensaba que DonU360degrees se había ido al más allá (del foro, claro) y estaba por aquí....(ó no) y al otro personaje lo fotografié en Barcelona.... mmm...... y es posible que haya un tercer personaje...ayyy....


----------



## uruguay360

vamo arriba cheee !!! contesten, y vos Cachirulo, dejate de tanto I Like y saludá!!!


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> vamo arriba cheee !!! contesten, y vos Cachirulo, dejate de tanto I Like y saludá!!!


Ah... no le gustan los "I like" ? Ya le mandé uno :bash:


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> vamo arriba cheee !!! contesten,


:storm:

Al Sur o al Norte de 18??


.


----------



## uruguay360

bueno, bueno, era para incentivarlos ! al norte.


----------



## Tatito

Traigooooooooooooo



uruguay360 said:


>




.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tiene razon...como le va troesma! Se lo extrañaba por aca...primero pensamos q andaria por el este...despues por el tiempo supusimos que habia llegado a australia...jejjeje

Por aqui de lujo.


Por peñarol troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

hola cachii !!! no, le decía a Superyo que es por el Cordón .


----------



## Tatito

Por Miguelete??


.


----------



## uruguay360

POr Miguelete no Don Tatito, estoy buscando una ampliación ...perdonenne, trabajé todo el día y esas mollejas y el asado no se comían solos...


----------



## Fernando A

Me rindo !!!!


----------



## uruguay360

no sea malo don Fer !! jeje, estoy buscandoi una ampliacion porque no las tengo juntas, pero si no se sigue en la ,mañnana la descubrimos ... veamos ...


----------



## Tatito

Buenas nochessssssss... no era por Miguelete, bien, cercanías de la Plaza Seregni??


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenassssssssssssssssss


arranco turismo muchachos...


aca esto preparando una "picadita" jejejej


P1000514 por Matías Pírez, en Flickr


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y para la noche....le hacemos una competencia al troesma


P1000504 por Matías Pírez, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

^^ Jejeje... alcanza la leña??


.


----------



## SebaFun

Faaaaaaa, me dio impresiòn ver tanta carne junta! ahora entendì a guille!!

Impecables fotos!kay:


----------



## uruguay360

vaya largando algo de la picadita, cualquier cosa salimos a buscar más... en las cercanías la Plaza Seregni, sí señor y se la doy por buena ! Es el edificio del amigo Laconich, que tanto ha alimentado nuestro juego... en Colonia y Joaquín Requena, y como decía Pablito, este remate está bastante oculto ... su turno Tatito !


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> wenassssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> arranco turismo muchachos...
> 
> 
> aca esto preparando una "picadita" jejejej
> 
> 
> P1000514 por Matías Pírez, en Flickr


Qué corno le pusiste a la carne, hereje. ¿Pasto?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Ya que estoy les cuento que en Centroamérica hay chimichurri.....¡un asco! Para nada picante, parece el ajil Montecudine enchastrado con agua. Así que si van al norte del Ecuador les recomiendo Tabasco, no es tan fuerte como el que le meten aquí pero igual sean razonables que en cada mesa hay como tres tipos en función de lo picante.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Otro "tip" tropicalón.....tienen ensalada rusa pero no se llama así, de hecho con ese nombre tienen cualquier cosa distinta. Pedirlo directo: papa, zanahoria, arvejas, mayonesa y listo.


----------



## uruguay360

Guenassss, esto tá abandonau... mala tos le siento algato, saludos desde el este ... cómo anda la barra?


----------



## Tatito

Como que desde el este?? Por donde andás??? cuente cuenteeeee...

Si, esto está mas quieto que ojo de vidrio, mas quieto que rulo de estatua, mas quieto que... bueno, ya se entendió 

Les mostré el nuevo robotito que compramos en la feria con el Troésma??







.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

sigue en el este troesma?pffffffffffff que fenomeno!!!

un gran saludo....yo creo que este boliche de pp esta maldito, voto por clausurarlo y abrir uno nuevo...aunque vaya contra las reglas :lol:


----------



## Tatito

^^ No sea supersticioso Cacho, que acá en lo único que creemos es en la luz mala, y en la logia de las cervezas black´s.

Vamos a ver si se animan con esta... donde está?









.


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhhhhhhhhh , gauchazoooo !!! eso es atitú !!! Montevideo?
ando por nuestro principal balneario, en su principal centro hotelero ...


----------



## Tatito

Ohh... estás Conradeando?? que nivel... 

Montevideo es correcto.

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

rambla tatengue?

pd: que nivel troesma!!!


----------



## uruguay360

me sacó la palabra de la boca... rambla de Parque Rodó? conradeando, sip ... les sirvo una magdalena rellena casera...


----------



## Tatito

No es por la rambla, ni por la del Parque Rodó ni por ninguna... 

Pase una magdalena, dejeme agarrar un par de servilletas primero...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mmm si es casero, es como bayer, ...es bueno!!! traiga troesma.


de paso...esa pileta del conrad...que lujete!!!


----------



## uruguay360

igual, creo que hoy no me tiro en la piscina ... los señores se sirven un jugo natural ? un budincito de naranja?? no sean tímidos!
En algún parque Tatín ?


----------



## Tatito

Un budincito de naranja le acepto, pero solo uno que ya me mandé tres magdalenas rellenas, jeje.

No es un parque Troésma... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

No es parque, no es rambla... plaza? edificio público? yo le diría que una ampliación visual no le haría mal a nadie...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> No es parque, no es rambla... plaza?


Jeje... ahora me gustó mas. Es una plaza si... cual? donde?


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

parque rodo?


----------



## Tatito

No señor... ni cerca.


Voy a buscar la foto del Mr. Burns :lol::lol:

.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

...por favor, no hagamos "invocaciones"

:lol:


este de mvd?


----------



## uruguay360

Centro/cordón ?


----------



## uruguay360

yo diría arterial, más bien ...:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol::lol::lol::lol: juajua juaaaaaaaaaa










NO ES LO QUE PARECEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!:lol:


ventoso quise decir!!!!


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## SebaFun

:rofl: Ya fuì bastante mal pensado por el dìa de hoy:rofl:


----------



## uruguay360

jejejje, diga, a quién le toca?


----------



## Tatito

^^



uruguay360 said:


> calle Mercedes?





Tatito said:


> Mercedes y que??


Ejem, casi casi que a usté 


.


----------



## uruguay360

ahhh, esquina Rio Branco, ejem...!


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... ahora si le toca, vió que aca hay que respetar las reglas, sino de patitas en la calle!

Es para asustar a los nuevos un poco nomás, jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

pero, ni hablar !!! ya busco en la estantería...


----------



## uruguay360

queso de cabra, jamón crudo...capeletones... frutos de estación en álmibar de cardamomo y helado de crema ... ajummmmmm ...


----------



## uruguay360

A ver ...


----------



## SebaFun

18 de julio


----------



## uruguay360

correcto ... que más ?


----------



## SebaFun

Para el lado de plaza independencia?


----------



## uruguay360

Sí, señor ... anda volando... vAYA BUSCANDO ACERTIJOO, EHHH??' DIGA BIEN DONDE Y ACABE CON ESTO !!!


----------



## uruguay360

que no decaigaaaa !!!!


----------



## SebaFun

18 y andes?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dele seba..afine memoria....


yo se la daria por buena, por la efectividad en la respuesta.


----------



## uruguay360

jejeje, la verdad que no es 18 y Andes. pero es 18 y Plaza Independencia, es el Palacio Rinaldi ... bueno, gato... venga lo suyo. Ac+a estamos en Montevideo de vuelta en casa ...


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diassssssss... era el Palacio Rinaldi? Mire las cosas que me pierdo por no andar por los tejados como usted, jejeje.

Por cierto, le cuento que le remodelaron la subestación de UTE de Araure esquina Santos (le debo el número) en Sayago/Peñarol, no se si la tiene registrada. Los colores beiges y crema son los mismos que la que quedó muy linda en Carlos M. Ramirez frente al Belvedere Palace.


.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenos días ... sabe que me da una doble noticia, porque esa no la tengo, pasaré, pasaré ... tierne algo para despuntar el vicio ??? 








fijesé que bonito que lo tienen ...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Buenos días ... *sabe que me da una doble noticia, porque esa no la tengo, pasaré, pasaré* ... tierne algo para despuntar el vicio ???


Impecable... la va a conocer restaurada entonces 

No tengo nada acá, estoy con el tanque vacío...




uruguay360 said:


> fijesé que bonito que lo tienen ...


Puff... que estado calamitoso tiene ese edificio ahí arriba...


.


----------



## uruguay360

bueno, a ver si recuerda a este muchacho ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas muchachos!!!!

estan acondicionando subestaciones de ute..que buena noticia!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

dentro de los bulevares troesma?


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> buenas muchachos!!!!
> 
> estan acondicionando subestaciones de ute..que buena noticia!!!


Hola Cacho... así es, las están pintando de beige/cremita. Quedan bastante bien.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Es el david con sombrero???

Iba a poner algo por haberme regalado la victoria pero veo que el boliche no espera:lol:

Impecable, sigamos juegando:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

la verdad que parece el David, pensé lo mismo, fuera de los bulevares ... la restauración de las subestaciones empezó hace como dos años y han arreglado unas cuantas...


----------



## uruguay360

fijesé las mollejitas, quién le dice que no saquemos algunas para picar con el mate ...


----------



## Pablito28

Güenasss... Troesma, ¿ese muchacho estará por Tres Cruces o inmediaciones?

Me sirvo unas 25 o 30 mollejas...


----------



## SebaFun

Picar con mate? faaaa, el mate para mi que va solo, o con bizcochos a lo sumo...


La molleja va con ensalada de todo y con cervechurra!:drool:


----------



## uruguay360

bueno, no pasa nada, no pique nada Don Gato !!! :lol::lol:

No es cerca de Tres Cruces ....


----------



## Fernando A

Montevideo o interior Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Fer, bien montevideano el muchacho ...


----------



## Fernando A

Hola Troesma 

Algun cementerio ?


----------



## uruguay360

no, ningún cementerio ...


----------



## Fernando A

Esta vivo el mozo ????


Al sur de Propios ???


----------



## uruguay360

el mozo gozó de buena salud pero trabajó mucho en su vida y ... esteeee... Fer, recuerde como corre Propios ... al sur del mismo sería en el agua ... es al oeste de Propios, eso sí !


----------



## SebaFun

Una avenida por el oeste de la ciudad?


----------



## uruguay360

No es una avenida, pero sí por el oeste ... ya subo una ampliación ...


----------



## uruguay360

vamos muchachosss !!! buenos días !


----------



## SebaFun

Vamos con el PRADO?


----------



## uruguay360

No, Don Seba... no vamos con el Prado ...


----------



## SebaFun

Y si vamos a capurro?


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> el mozo gozó de buena salud pero trabajó mucho en su vida y ... esteeee... Fer, recuerde como corre Propios ... al sur del mismo sería en el agua ... es al oeste de Propios, eso sí !


Tiene razon Troesma

Siempre tengo esa confusion

Lo que pasa es que siempre me acuerdo del agua del lado de Capurro y el Puerto y me lo hago como que es el Sur.

Es una plaza publica ?


----------



## uruguay360

Mire , Capurro es más cercano ... y es una plaza pública, vamos con una ampliación...


----------



## uruguay360

buenassssssssssssss ...


----------



## SebaFun

Hay dos monumentos de la carreta no? uno en parque batlle y este no es el otro?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Seba, yo conozco solamente uno, este no es... dele que anda cerca...


----------



## SebaFun

Eso es en la aguada? Usinas de ute?


----------



## uruguay360

No, no, siga en su viaje al oeste ...


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos che, no se queden !!!!


----------



## Tatito

Nas nochessssssss... será por el Cerro??


.


----------



## uruguay360

bué... por fin salió el asunto... es por el Cerro, remátelo y salga con algo!


----------



## Fernando A

Es la plaza de los inmigrantes...........


.


----------



## Fernando A

SebaFun said:


> Hay dos monumentos de la carreta no? uno en parque batlle y este no es el otro?


No Seba 
Hay un monumento a La Carreta en Parque Batlle

Vos decis el monumento a La Diligencia que esta en El Prado, pero son mas gauchos que este mozo..

.


----------



## Fernando A

edit


----------



## uruguay360

Es así nomás Fer, monumento del escultor Daniello... su turno, o vemos de seguir nosotros porque usté es como los vampiros, anda sólo de noche ...


----------



## Fernando A

Sigan ustedes nomas.......


.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diassssssss... hay mate?? Yo traje los sólidos como prometí...








​

.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tatito said:


> te pido disculpas.
> 
> 
> .


M'hijo no diga pavadas, ya te dije que me alegra que hayas preguntado.

ABRAZO


----------



## uruguay360

Solamente un abrazo fuerte. :hug:
Es un gran gusto tenerte aquí de vuelta.
En la CV don Emilio ?


----------



## Tatito

Centro o Cordón Emilio??


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Mirá Tatito, te lo cuento (se lo cuento a todos) así no más, para no darle más vueltas y no andar con misterios. El 30 de diciembre me desperté con un dolor muy fuerte en el costado de la panza. Me internaron y tras varios estudis resultó que era un linfoma en el colon (un cáncer del sistema linfático, pero alojado en el intestino grueso). Me operaron a fines de enero y me sacaron el tumor junto a medio metro de intestinos (entre delgado y grueso). Ahora estoy en quimioterapia y me va a llevar casi todo el año. Es una quimio fuerte y que dura varios días, por eso en cada sesión tengo que estar internado una semana o más. Lo cuento así sin problemas porque es algo totalmente público y que lo tengo asumido (o lo voy asumiendo). Es decir, no me molesta hablar de ello o dar explicaciones. Así que no te sientas mal por preguntar, al contrario me alegra que lo hayas hecho. Abrazos


Qué joda Emilio, a mí también casi me hacen una colostomía a los 16. Mucha suerte con la quimio y a las órdenes.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Mirá Tatito, te lo cuento


gracias por la sinceridad...que bueno que las personas dejen el tema de las enfermedades como algo tabú, y enfrenten las cosas, por que seguramente asi las pueden revertir y superar ...la mente tambien domina mucho. Conozco varias personas que se han tenido que hacer quimio y hoy siguen su vida normalmente, con los cuidados y precauciones pertinentes logicamente...pero que no dejan de ser los mismos que deberiamos hacer todos los que nos sentimos sanos e intocables.

un gran abrazo y pronta recuperacion!!!

pd: centro?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> En la CV don Emilio ?


¿Dónde si no? Y con eso ya tienen el 75% de la respuesta

ABRAZO


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Tatito said:


> Centro o Cordón Emilio??
> 
> 
> .



Negativo central. Ninguno de los dos


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pd: centro?


NO, nononono


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Uruguay, Cacho, Dosmundos, Tatito, Seba, Superyo... GRACIAS por sus mensajes


----------



## Fernando A

Emilio
Me alegro que lo hayas tomado de esa manera y espero que te recuperes muy pronto

Que tengas mucha suerte y cualquier cosa a las ordenes.

Es la Catedral ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Fernando A said:


> Es la Catedral ?


Negativo


----------



## uruguay360

Es la capilla del Maciel ...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

uruguay360 said:


> Es la capilla del Maciel ...


AFIRMATIVO, Premio para el caballero. Felicitaciones :cheers:

y fue una de las primeras fotos que subí en "Safari fotográfico por la ciudad vieja"


----------



## SebaFun

Porque!!!?? porque no me fijè en safari de nuevo!!!:bash:


Soy un burro, pero por llamarme gato callejero, te voy a dejar una linda puteada en dicho thread jajajajaja:lol:

Abrazo!! y vos emilio, quedate porque sino te agarramos entre todos! (que feo sonò eso:lol: )


----------



## uruguay360

buá, habrá que conseguir algo...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

SebaFun said:


> Porque!!!??


Separado y con tilde.


----------



## SebaFun

No me jodas super... o sos profe de español ahora?


----------



## Pablito28

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Mirá Tatito, te lo cuento (se lo cuento a todos) así no más, para no darle más vueltas y no andar con misterios. El 30 de diciembre me desperté con un dolor muy fuerte en el costado de la panza. Me internaron y tras varios estudis resultó que era un linfoma en el colon (un cáncer del sistema linfático, pero alojado en el intestino grueso). Me operaron a fines de enero y me sacaron el tumor junto a medio metro de intestinos (entre delgado y grueso). Ahora estoy en quimioterapia y me va a llevar casi todo el año. Es una quimio fuerte y que dura varios días, por eso en cada sesión tengo que estar internado una semana o más. Lo cuento así sin problemas porque es algo totalmente público y que lo tengo asumido (o lo voy asumiendo). Es decir, no me molesta hablar de ello o dar explicaciones. Así que no te sientas mal por preguntar, al contrario me alegra que lo hayas hecho. Abrazos



Emilio, un apretado abrazo :hug:

Me pongo a las órdenes también para lo que necesites kay:


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Gracias Fernando y Pablito por sus comentarios.
Uruguay 360 o subís una foto o te mando la nave abductora!!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Voy, voy !!!


----------



## uruguay360

bueno... a ver...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Cordón?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Nico, no es Cordón.


----------



## Tatito

Buenas... yo por regla general cuando no se nada del acertijo me dedico a agasajar a los parroquianos del Boliche, y así aprendo de lo que hablan, jeje.

En este caso les traigo algo que quedó de hoy al mediodía, para que vayan picando si quieren mientras se sirven algún beveraje 


DIL_1100B por Switchology, en Flickr​

Ciudad Vieja?? 


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Qué tienen esas aceitunas además de morrón?


----------



## Fernando A

Libertador Lavalleja


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Fernando A said:


> Libertador Lavalleja


¿Rellenaron las aceitunas con sus restos? uke:


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Rellenaron las aceitunas con sus restos? uke:


^^ :lol::lol:

En realidad no se... pero parece ser algún tipo de carne, o panceta.

Igual primero les entro y después pregunto, jeje.


.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Ta difícil, difícil. Yo tiro para el lado de la Torre de Antel, del Palacio de la luz, no sé por ahí.

PD: Está bravo eso de comer empanadas de Lavalleja. La carne debe estar dura. Mejor hacemos picadillo a algún político/a actual para hacer empanaditas y croquetitas de copetín.


----------



## SebaFun

Centro, calle 18 de julio....


----------



## uruguay360

Libertador lavalleja es muy correcto... anda bien maestro ... eh? yo voy a picar alguna cosita...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pique troesma...a ver si le gusta, no sera guerrin pero...



Uruguay - Road Trip to Tacuarembo and the Interior por indichick7, en Flickr


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Qué tienen esas aceitunas además de morrón?


anchoitas, tipic spanish


----------



## Fernando A

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pique troesma...a ver si le gusta, no sera guerrin pero...
> 
> 
> 
> Uruguay - Road Trip to Tacuarembo and the Interior por indichick7, en Flickr


Y para los dema no hay ???


:bash:


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Libertador lavalleja es muy correcto... anda bien maestro ... eh? yo voy a picar alguna cosita...


Ando Rondeau ???

Cerca del rio .... del Cuareim digo


----------



## SebaFun

Que ricoooooooo, pizzita caserita!!!:drool:


----------



## uruguay360

Perooo, hay pa todos ! voy en junio y/o julio ... apronte... Al ladito de ROndeau ... la damos por buena y subo ampliación, e sla sede del Automovil CLub...


----------



## Fernando A

:banana::banana::banana:

Suba nomas Troesma


----------



## Tatito

Bueno, viendo que no vienen por el Boliche ni el día que no trabajan, y que ni con comida los enganchamos, vamos a hacer los honores esta vez...










.


----------



## Fernando A

Castro y Millan


----------



## Tatito

Buenas tardes don Nando, que bueno que haya aparecido 

Pero no, no es por allí donde están estos muchachos mateando...


.


----------



## Fernando A

Hola Tatin

Centro


----------



## Tatito

Traigo...



Tatito said:


>


No es por el Centro Nando... 


.


----------



## Fernando A

Montevideo?


----------



## Tatito

^

Montevideo es correctísimo :yes:


.


----------



## Fernando A

Que gran ayuda ...:lol:


Dentro de los Bulevares?


----------



## SebaFun

Que se hace el montevideano canadiense exiliado!!!:bash:

Volve a tu tierra, solo los que vivimos acà podemos decir dentro de los boulevares!!!:bash:




Dentro de los boulevares tatito?


----------



## Fernando A

SebaFun said:


> Que se hace el montevideano canadiense exiliado!!!:bash:
> 
> Volve a tu tierra, solo los que vivimos acà podemos decir dentro de los boulevares!!!:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentro de los boulevares tatito?



boulevares ???

Y los exiliados son un tal Cacho del Monte y un tal senior Li que se hace llamar Dos (alias)

Yo soy embajador de Pacheco Areco...hno:


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... no, efectivamente no se encuentra dentro de los booouuulevares :lol:


.


----------



## Fernando A

Museo Zorrilla?

Elias Regules ?


----------



## Tatito

Mmmmmnop.


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Se trata del famoso "Lesbianas tomando mate" de Sayago?


----------



## Fernando A

Una plaza ?


----------



## Fernando A

Eso que hay al lado es un timbre ?


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Se trata del famoso "Lesbianas tomando mate" de Sayago?


Bueno, si, la muchacha que está cebando mate tiene rasgos extraños, pero no, no es es ese famoso grabado (?)


.


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Una plaza ?


No, no está en una plaza



Fernando A said:


> Eso que hay al lado es un timbre ?


Así parece, pero no se deje engañar por eso, no le encontré razón de ser a ese implemento allí.


.


----------



## Fernando A

Monumento?


----------



## Fernando A

Escuela o edificio publico?


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Monumento?


Nop



Fernando A said:


> Escuela o edificio publico?


Ni uno ni otro. Residencia particular por lo que ví.


.


----------



## Fernando A

Punta Carretas ?


----------



## SebaFun

Fernando A said:


> boulevares ???


Bulevar = boulevard viejo bruto!!!:bash:


----------



## dosmundos

Bulevares = boulevardes ? 

Eso es en Montevideo, ya lo dijo Tatito, y yo lo reafirmo :yes:

Taluego.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> Nop
> 
> 
> 
> Ni uno ni otro. Residencia particular por lo que ví.
> 
> 
> .


Pues permítaseme señalar el mal gusto de los señores dueños.


----------



## Fernando A

> Punta Carretas ?




Y para cuando ???


----------



## Fernando A

SebaFun said:


> Bulevar = boulevard viejo bruto!!!:bash:


No te hags el frances hno:


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Y para cuando ???


Perdón Nando, no había visto eso, pensé que seguían discutiendo si se decía boulevard o bulevar... jejeje

No es Punta Carretas...


.


----------



## Fernando A

Prado ?


----------



## SebaFun

Fernando A said:


> No te hags el frances hno:


Primero escribì bien, segundo no me hago el francès, soy nacido en francia, criado en New York, y viviendo en Uruguay:lol:

PD: No es francès eso, es inglès, the boulevard...


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Prado ?


Te me alejaste, estabas mas cerca en Punta Carretas


.


----------



## SebaFun

La iglesia del shopping de punta carretas?

Edito, buceo?


----------



## Tatito

No Seba, no es en Punta Carretas ni en Buceo, pero siguen estando cerca.


.


----------



## SebaFun

El parque rodó?


----------



## Tatito

No es para ese lado...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas!!!

como va la barra?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

se baja la persiana???


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

adios boliche embrujado!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a mudarse de boliche gente!!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

festejemos!!!!


----------



## Tatito

Tatito said:


> .


^^ Nos llevamos a esta muchachada mateando a la apertura del siguiente Boliche??

Seguimos acá, en el Boliche de Super!!!



.


----------

